# The longer I use my Charge, the less stable it becomes :-(



## AzJazz (Jun 10, 2011)

I have a Samsung Charge running Humble 5.1.

When I first loaded Humble and started using it, my phone was very stable (much better than stock) and ran really snappy.

I have stayed with Humble 5.1 for a few months now, and as time progresses, my phone has become more and more unstable.

I now experience lock-ups on a nearly daily basis, requiring either a battery-pull or long power button press to get the phone operational again. I see more frequent spontaneous resets. I have also seen many times where the phone is incredibly slow with responding, when a minute or two (literally!) passes after a screen-press before it is responded to. I really don't do hard resets unless I have to (after a 5-10 minute lockup), since I suspect that each hard reset corrupts the phone more (maybe it doesn't, but I don't know).

Almost every ROM I have loaded in the past seems to "degrade" similarly over time. My wife's DX (currently running CM7) has similar issues - and she has very few extra apps loaded on her phone.

So, I have a few questions:

1) Why does this happen? Does the Android OS "grow stale" over time for some reason?
2) If this is a known issue, what can I do to prevent these problems?

Thanks,

AzJazz


----------



## craigbob (Sep 4, 2011)

I've had the same things happen to mine. I Odined back to EE4 stock then up to the FP1 debloated/rooted and so far very smooth.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

If you are using v6, stop. I found that this caused the lockups.


----------



## AzJazz (Jun 10, 2011)

JihadSquad said:


> If you are using v6, stop. I found that this caused the lockups.


I'm running Humble V5.1. I didn't know that there was a V6. The lockups started about a month ago.

Sent from my Borg implant over VZW LTE.


----------



## SWEEN (Mar 5, 2012)

AzJazz said:


> I'm running Humble V5.1. I didn't know that there was a V6. The lockups started about a month ago.
> 
> Sent from my Borg implant over VZW LTE.


I believe by "V6" he was referring to "V6 Supercharger." Honestly though IMO if you are running Humble you may want to think about upgrading to one of the newer ROMs. There is Eclipse 2.0 which is based off the new FP1 update, Tweakstock v1.4 which I believe is about to update to the FP1 base, or InfinityRom 0320(very nice w/ TSM parts) All three are very stable and snappy. I believe giving one of those a go could solve problems you've been having. Just something to look into.


----------



## AzJazz (Jun 10, 2011)

SWEEN said:


> I believe by "V6" he was referring to "V6 Supercharger."


Oh, gotcha! You know, I tried installing V6 a while ago, but had some problems. How can I see if V6 is running? I am running LoopySmoothness right now, but I saw these problems before that.

I did try Tweakstock v1.4 for a couple of days a month or two ago, and my battery life was horrid compared to Humble 5.1, so I went back to Humble.


----------



## SWEEN (Mar 5, 2012)

AzJazz said:


> Oh, gotcha! You know, I tried installing V6 a while ago, but had some problems. How can I see if V6 is running? I am running LoopySmoothness right now, but I saw these problems before that.
> 
> I did try Tweakstock v1.4 for a couple of days a month or two ago, and my battery life was horrid compared to Humble 5.1, so I went back to Humble.


Can't remember if Humble had init.d support or not but if you check "system/etc/init.d" and there is a "S99SuperCharger" file in there then it is still active. Just curious were you EXT4 when you tried Tweakstock? Also which kernel were you using?


----------



## AzJazz (Jun 10, 2011)

Humble didn't have init.d support, but I added it in (via an app) to enable LoopySmoothness. I didn't see S99SuperCharger in init.d, so V6 isn't installed.

Bummer ... I can't remember if I was ext4 with TweakStock, or which kernel I was using. When I first tried using TS1.4, I was running "stock" TweakStock.


----------



## stueycaster (Aug 24, 2011)

AzJazz said:


> Oh, gotcha! You know, I tried installing V6 a while ago, but had some problems. How can I see if V6 is running? I am running LoopySmoothness right now, but I saw these problems before that.
> 
> I did try Tweakstock v1.4 for a couple of days a month or two ago, and my battery life was horrid compared to Humble 5.1, so I went back to Humble.


I'm running Tweakstock with PB&J and Ext4 overclocked to 1,200 Mhz and my battery does just fine. Maybe it was V6 or Loopy or some rogue app causing your battery drain. I'm 100% positive it wasn't caused by Tweakstock alone. Too many people are happy with it.


----------



## SWEEN (Mar 5, 2012)

AzJazz said:


> I'm running Tweakstock with PB&J and Ext4 overclocked to 1,200 Mhz and my battery does just fine. Maybe it was V6 or Loopy or some rogue app causing your battery drain. I'm 100% positive it wasn't caused by Tweakstock alone. Too many people are happy with it.


Ya that's pretty much what I was gonna say is that Tweakstock with PB&J there shouldn't be any problems with battery. I've noticed for me that when RFS I do get more out of the battery life but these things vary from phone to phone. But I would recommend giving Tweakstock another try with the 0130 PB&J kernel and it should change your mind, and as stueycaster said be sure to watch for apps that want to frequently sync or run in the background.


----------



## AzJazz (Jun 10, 2011)

SWEEN said:


> Ya that's pretty much what I was gonna say is that Tweakstock with PB&J there shouldn't be any problems with battery. I've noticed for me that when RFS I do get more out of the battery life but these things vary from phone to phone. But I would recommend giving Tweakstock another try with the 0130 PB&J kernel and it should change your mind, and as stueycaster said be sure to watch for apps that want to frequently sync or run in the background.


I guess I can give TS1.4 a try again. I certainly always aim to minimize all the stuff that syncs.

To make sure it was an "oranges-to-oranges" comparison (for some reason, I just hate apples!), on my previous TS attempt I was running all the exact same stuff that I run on Humble5.1. With my Humble5.1 configuration, I currently get over 24 hours of use on a charge. With TS1.4, I was closer to 10 hours of use - slightly better than the same drain I saw on a stock Charge configuration. I saw a faster "idle" drain with TS vs. Humble.


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

What base build does Humble 5.1 use? I can't remember if that was EP4D. And what kernel were you using in either scenario?


----------



## DesertRatBiggs (Jun 10, 2011)

Humble was on EP4P

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

DesertRatBiggs said:


> Humble was on EP4P
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


If that is the case - an "oranges to oranges" comparison becomes tricky... that being said, all things considered the kernel has more to do with battery life than anything else.


----------



## AzJazz (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks, guys ...

While I will probably give TS1.4 a shot again, it really doesn't relate (directly) to my original concern: Why would I see my Charge "degrade" over time? Humble 5.1 worked great for a long time, but I definitely am seeing more issues now. Does a Droid become (even slightly) corrupted if you ever do a forced restart? I know this was the case with earlier versions of Windows (like from open files that would get cross-linked), but I know some of the more advanced Linux file systems do logging to reduce (eliminate?) these problems. If hard resets aren't the issue, what is?


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

AzJazz said:


> running Humble 5.1.


Found your problem.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## AzJazz (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi, kvswim - I'm confused. What does that mean? Is there a known stability issue with Humble 5.1?

H5.1 ran great for months on my phone. Also, my wife's DX running CM7 originally worked great for weeks, but has "degraded" in a similar manner (as I mentioned in my first post).


----------



## xfloggingkylex (Aug 26, 2011)

AzJazz said:


> Hi, kvswim - I'm confused. What does that mean? Is there a known stability issue with Humble 5.1?
> 
> H5.1 ran great for months on my phone. Also, my wife's DX running CM7 originally worked great for weeks, but has "degraded" in a similar manner (as I mentioned in my first post).


Have you been adding apps over the months? The charge really is a poor phone for power users who have tons of apps, the phone simply doesn't have the ram needed to keep enough apps in memory. Running things like 3g watchdog, widget locker, battery monitor widget, any live monitoring widgets (I use super manager to see live ram usage and it gives me a widget to click to clear ram) all quickly eat into the charges pathetic 375mb ram. Pretty much any app that can't stay closed is going to do this. I've found leaving widget locker off helps as that is one less app that forces itself to stay on.

Tl;dr: charge doesn't have enough ram.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------

